# Illegal instruction в chroot

## day

У меня AMD K6-2 500, при установке gentoo с дистрибутива от LinuxCenter Gentoo Linux 1.4 x86 (2CD)

В этом месте:

# mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

выдаёт

Illegal instruction 

Походил по англоязычному форуму перепробовал разные советы

ничего не помогает.  :Sad: 

----------

## @lexb

 *day wrote:*   

> У меня AMD K6-2 500, при установке gentoo с дистрибутива от LinuxCenter Gentoo Linux 1.4 x86 (2CD)
> 
> В этом месте:
> 
> # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
> ...

 

а он у тебя под какую платформу?

----------

## Urs

Может быть тебе прислали "Gentoo Linux 1.4, Pentium 4 (2CD)" взамен "Gentoo Linux 1.4, Athlon-XP (2CD)"?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Urs wrote:*   

> Может быть тебе прислали "Gentoo Linux 1.4, Pentium 4 (2CD)" взамен "Gentoo Linux 1.4, Athlon-XP (2CD)"?

 

Так у него вообще AMD K6-2. Это не Атлон, и не P4...

----------

